# Finding a helpful local for deliveries in Algarve



## Lemon9837 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi, My 90-year-old English-speaking aunt lives in a small village near Praia da Luz in the Algarve. I live in Sydney. I'd love to find a way I could pay someone to pick up and deliver flowers, gifts and occasional groceries. Uber and Glovo don't cover her area. Is there a Portugese website like AirTasker or Upwork where you can hire a local to run errands? Any creative suggestions welcome!


----------

